# LoNg LiVe My B13 GxE....



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Here some pics of my 1991 Sentra GXE.....
better than last time 









































http://www.cardomain.com/member_pages/view_page.pl?page_id=330795&page=1


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

ever think about getting a rim job??? maybe 15s or 16s ??


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

ha i wish....
can't afford it.... gonna buy a 280ZX soon.. and I need every penny I can get...


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Looks good. I really like your your sub box fits in the small space under the rear deck. Looks like you still have space to put stuff in your trunk.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

i really need to mount the amp on the box or something and secure it, but other than that, I have "enough" room... 
just need some grills.. to protect my babiez 


But anyone have any suggestions other than fix my dash?


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

I dont know if you consider it part of your dash, but I think you should paint the trim around the shifter thing. Looks wierd how the paint just stops there.


----------

